# my fake rock background (finished!!)



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

hi all, you might not know, but after looknig at some fake rock backgorunds thread here i was thrived to make one for my future leo 

unfortunately i was having too much fun that i didnt take a single picture at the process. but here it is finished with a lucky female leo inside :whistling2:
































































thanks for looking ad feedback appreciated.

special thanks to neep_neep as for helping me and answering my question and also giving very nice threads of these things that made me made this :2thumb::no1:: victory:

o yeah forgot celesta the lucky leo :lol2:









thanks all :2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How did you grout/seal inside the hide you made?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

with acrylic paint?? actually its not grout, its cemment


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

is this nice looking?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

hmm,, bump
dont be shy, show your comments guys :lol2:


----------



## S&S Reptiles (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking good, nice viv, as mentioned above it is common practice to seal the viv with sealent ie. varnish after painting.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks awesome!Bet your geckos love it.

Although varnish ruins the look a lot  I think I've seen just open cement water falls though?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> is this nice looking?



in a word... no, just my opinion, but well done making a viv for ur gecko 
:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I like all the rocks and cavey structures however surely the reason for making fake rocks (aside from aesthetics) is to provide a substrate and environment for the animal that poses no risk? Leos dont live on loose substrate in the wild and are prone to impaction... so i think the sand along with the fake rock is a really silly idea... just my 2p.

Viv looks good though : victory: would be much safer to seal it if you can!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Once you've sealed it yes.

It's nice for a first anyway.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks guys,, i see, but i'm short in polysterene so i use the sands lol.. anyway how do i seal them? what eith? im in indonesia and might not be able to use what you can use because it might bne unavailable here but i want to know because they might be available.. thanks


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

from what ive read you have 4 options of sealing 

pond sealant (probably the best choice as its designed to get wet, i.e cleaning)
yacht varnish (another good choice its also designed to get wet)
PVA glue (will work well just dont over do it on getting it wet)
GOOD acrylic paint (probably the worst choice but FireDragon seemed to have no ill effect)

i dont know what is available in Indonesia but i would either go for pond sealant or pva, as yacht varnish is a touch on the expensive side.

hope it helps. and give it a few coats 2-3-4 whatever you feel comfortable with, but the more coats probably the better


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

so the forth one has been done jobs done :lol2: no, but i dont think i can seal it more, perhaps when i make new ones? :2thumb:

and the pond sealant i think is for stone not to get wet? they stink!


----------



## S&S Reptiles (Oct 22, 2008)

Waterbased floor vanish should do the job for sealing too, very low fumes normally and probally seals betterthan yacht vanish : victory:

Ronseal and Sadolin are what i've seen used mostly.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

mm i dont understand those languange, thank you. they have different names here


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice, not everyone is fantastic first time, practice makes perfect! At least he's bothered which is more than I have done haha, I just buy nice wood and hides and fake plants :lol2:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont understand why everyone is telling him to seal it,if it is for the purpose of making it harder wearing fair enough,but if its the reason of it being toxic then really dont bother all paint when dry is not toxic the only time it is toxic is if it is atomised ie when spraying it or in dust form and of course when wet to touch,but other wise as it is now it is completly harmless. i am an aerospace paint sprayer i work with 2 pac acrylic cellulose and stoving paints all the time and i have to know the dangers.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

oh believe me this thing is hard  and i think tile grout is weaker than cemment! :lol2: because i was using miz and found the mized ne weaker and easily broken than full cement lol


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

mate i think it looks sweet. good job. and i'm sure you'll get better now you know what you're doing. i would not have a clue how to do it.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeffers_56 said:


> mate i think it looks sweet. good job. and i'm sure you'll get better now you know what you're doing. i would not have a clue how to do it.


Lol thanks


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

looks wicked mate very cool 
:2thumb:


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

looks good mate, well done


----------

